# udev-mount and network problem

## Nardian

Hi, 

first udev-mount:

when booting gentoo udev fails to start.. when I after boot try to start it manually:

```
/etc/init.d/udev start

 * CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y is required in your kernel configuration 

 * for this version of udev to run successfully.

 * This requires immediate attention.

 * ERROR: udev-mount failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start udev as udev-mount would not start
```

I checked the /usr/src/linux/.config and CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is set on 'y' (as mentioned by the error-message). I already retried "genkernel all" but it doesnt change anything.

the second problem (maybe related to udev-mount, I really dont know, I'm a noob to gentoo ^^) is that 

```
ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

I have used the system already for some weeks (with working eth0), and when booting a gentoo live, I can get eth0 working (with "ifconfig eth0 [ip] broadcast [...] netmask [...] up" as far as I remember correctly)

hope someone can help me

----------

## BillWho

Nardian,

Your eth0 problem is most likely due to udev being unable to start. Check your config for:

```
bill@laptop ~ $ grep DEVTMPFS  /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

 
```

----------

## Nardian

BillWho,

```
grep DEVTMPFS  /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set
```

I changed the commented line to yours, retried a genkernel, rebooted, but the error remains.

----------

## BillWho

From your other post related to the kernel not compiling

 *Quote:*   

> eselect kernel list
> 
>   [1]   linux-3.3.8-gentoo *
> 
>   [2]   linux-3.5.1-gentoo 

 

did you run make oldconfig against your old .config file   :Question: 

Secondly, is there a reason you jumped to 3.5.1 from 3.3.8   :Question: 

----------

## Nardian

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> did you run make oldconfig against your old .config file  
> 
> 

 

no, i didnt... shall i? ^^

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Secondly, is there a reason you jumped to 3.5.1 from 3.3.8  

 

as mentioned in the other thread, with the 3.3.8 kernel, the genkernel command is not working as the Makefile is missing. I have no other reason to go to 3.5.1, I just want that my gentoo works  :Smile: 

----------

## BillWho

I would suggest going back to 3.3.8

Copy the .config file in the 3.3.8 directory  just to be safe and 

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.3.8
```

Don't forget to eselect kernel set # where # is the kernel number from eselect kernel list

Since you use genkernel, there should be a /etc/kernels directory with saved .config files in case the file is no longer there.

When you get a kernel upgrade always copy the previous .config to the new kernel directory and make oldconfig  :Wink: 

----------

## Nardian

Hmm - that was strange...

As I changed the /usr/src/linux/.config to set the 3.3.8's kernel's CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y, I realized the output of genkernel that it uses another config file located in /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64_3.3.8-gentoo and those were not updated when I changed in /usr/src/linux/.config

Maybe I missunderstood something with the config files, but after backuping the "real" config and changing the DEVTMPFS, everythings seems to work now again. 

So, once again, thank you for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## BillWho

Nardian,

Glad to hear you got it working again   :Very Happy: 

If you ever decide to customize the kernel, copy /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64_3.3.8-gentoo to /usr/src/linux/.config then make your changes and issue genkernel something like:

```
genkernel  --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config --mountboot --install --symlink all
```

If you don't have a separate boot partition, don't include --mountboot   :Wink: 

----------

## Nardian

I'll try to remember that, thanks  :Smile: 

But one last question remains for me... Why did I get such problems with udev on the new kernel? Shouldnt such kinda important services work without problems? Or am I again understanding something wrong?

edit:

Aaaah - now by thinking about it again, maybe it would work with the new kernel too, maybe my mistake was really that I changed the wrong config-file... 

well... at least my system is now running again  :Smile: 

----------

## BillWho

 *Nardian wrote:*   

> I'll try to remember that, thanks 
> 
> But one last question remains for me... Why did I get such problems with udev on the new kernel? Shouldnt such kinda important services work without problems? Or am I again understanding something wrong?
> 
> edit:
> ...

 

It was changes to udev that caused the problem. I believe it was udev-187 that required the setting of DEVTMPFS. There was a message after the emerge completed that those changes were necessary or your system will crash and burn.

You most likely did an update to world and just didn't pay attention to the warning message   :Sad: 

----------

